# Free piano



## Chris Hobson (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2021)

Peculiar advert.  What on earth is the reference to 'haunting' referring to?  (clearly to something I have no clue about anyway)


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 12, 2021)

It appears to me that the instrument does indeed play itself, presumably during the night. The obvious thing to do would have been not to mention it and let the new owners find out for themselves. The denials are what made the ad so funny and strange.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 17, 2021)

Years ago, a friends' aunt died and left her a piano. She had lived in central Scotland. 5 of us hired a van and drove to her house to get it. We got it into the back of the van and tied it in place for the drive back to Glasgow.

One friend sat and played it in the back of the van as we drove along the motorway.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 19, 2022)

Did you hear about that new movie called 'Constipation'?

No? 

That’s because it’s not out yet.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 20, 2022)

Ha ha, wrong thread.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 20, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> Did you hear about that new movie called 'Constipation'?
> 
> No?
> 
> That’s because it’s not out yet.


It'll be a block buster!


----------

